# Why do pregnant people get free prescriptions and dental treatment?



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Seriously why

I'm sitting here getting myself so wound up that I have to pay £250 for a dental crown and the receptionist asked me. 'Are you pregnant or had a child in the past year, because then it would be free'

I wanted to reply, no but I've had 6 failed IUI and 3 failed embryo transfers which have cost me £25000. Entitled to no time of work, no maternity leave, no child benefit and all the other stuff 'mums' get but yeah, I'll just fork out £250 because through no fault of my own I never will be pregnant and never will get anything for free after paying my taxes my entire life!

Sorry, I'm not bitter or anything....


----------



## Sasanach17 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi CopperBird, 

Sending you big hugs. Talk about getting a kick when your down. That just sucks.

I can empathise to a certain degree... today, I've been doubled over with Endo pains and today went to the postbox to post the 4th "welcome new baby" card in the last week... even my mother - despite her knowing our situ - cannot stop herself going on about my cousins new babies and her friends new grandchildren...zero sensitivity and gets offended when I try to tell her to tone it down.

No one sends you cards when you're dealing with what we have on our plates. We just have to suck it up and coo at the baby. Life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Copperbird- That receptionist was really out of order, she could have simply asked if you had an exemption certificate (which could be for any number of reasons).  Sadly many people just don't consider how hurtful seemingly simple questions or statements can be  . 

Just to answer your question the reason pregnant women are given the free health care such as dental treatment and prescriptions is to ensure the well being of the baby, by e during these women do seek the treatment.  It lasts after the birth to cover the time a person could be on maternity leave and therefore earning significantly reduced or even no pay.  I've had to send 2 of the certificates back after loosing babies (they're keen to strip away this entitlement if your baby dies before 24 weeks gestation) and that really sucks too.

Sasanach17 - I think there could be a gap in the market for some of these cards, those new baby ones can be a killer they always arrive at the worst times xx


----------

